

NASA's test of Ares 1-X a success - shaddi
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/space/10/28/nasa.ares.rocket/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Brilliant launch, on track through to separation.

Loss of telemetry signal after separation, apparently successful splash-downs
of upper and lower stages.

See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=907961>

It's pretty brave to stream these things live - it makes it tough to put
positive spin on anything going wrong.

------
shaddi
Mission page:
[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/constellation/ares/flightt...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/constellation/ares/flighttests/aresIx/index.html)

Congrats all around on a beautiful launch!

